# viper 4205v help



## Lancedj (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I have a Viper 4205v that I am trying to install in my 1993 dodge spirit.

connected all nessesary wires to wiring harness of car and plugged all the harnesses into the module and I cannot seem to program the remotes. Is the red led suppose to be on when the key is turn to on position? it just seams that the module is not getting power. 

Here is what I have connected 

H1/1 LIGHT GREEN/ not connect
BLACK FACTORY ALARM DISARM not connected
H1/2 GREEN/WHITE FACTORY REARM not connected
H1/3 YELLOW (+) IGNITION OUT (TO ALARM) not connected
H1/4 WHITE/BLUE (-) ACTIVATION INPUT not connected 
H1/5 ORANGE (-) GROUND WHEN LOCKED* not connected 
H1/6 BROWN (-) HORN OUTPUT connected 
H1/7 RED/WHITE (-) TRUNK RELEASE OUTPUT* not connected
H1/8 BLACK GROUND connected
H1/9 WHITE (+/-) LIGHT FLASH Not connected

4-pin satellite harness wiring daigram
1 BLUE STATUS OUTPUT Not connected
2 ORANGE (-) ACCESSORY OUTPUT not connected 
3 PURPLE (-) STARTER OUTPUT not connected
4 PINK (-) STARTER OUTPUT not connected


Heavy gauge relay wiring diagram
1 PINK (+) (30 AMP) OUTPUT TO IGNITION CIRCUIT connected
2 PURPLE (+) (30 AMP) OUTPUT TO STARTER CIRCUIT connected
3 ORANGE (+) (30 AMP) OUTPUT TO ACCESSORY CIRCUIT Not connected yet
4 RED (+) (30A) HIGH CURRENT 12 INPUT connected 
5 PINK/WHITE (+) PROGRAMMABLE OUTPUT FOR ACCESSORY OR IGNITION not connected
6 RED (+) (30A) HIGH CURRENT 12V INPUT connected

Door lock harness, 3-pin connector
1 BLUE (-) UNLOCK OUTPUT Not connected
2 EMPTY NOT USED
3 GREEN (-) LOCK OUTPUT Not connected


Remote start harness (H2) wiring diagram
H2/1 BLACK/WHITE (-) NEUTRAL SAFETY SWITCH INPUT connected to ground
H2/2 VIOLET/WHITE TACHOMETER INPUT WIRE connected 
H2/3 BROWN (+) BRAKE SWITCH SHUTDOWN WIRE connected
H2/4 GRAY (-) HOOD PINSWITCH SHUTDOWN WIRE not  connected yet
H2/5 BLUE/WHITE (-) 200mA 2ND STATUS/REAR DEFOGGER OUTPUT not connected

also have antenna hooked up


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

The remote should already come programmed to the module unless you are adding different ones. Here is the procedure:
Remote Programming
1.Turn key to the ON position
2.Within 10 seconds, press and release Valet button one time.
3.Within 10 seconds, press and hold the Valet button. The LED on the module flashes one time and the horn honks (if connected) to confirm entry into remote programming. Do not release the valet button.
4.Press the button on the remote control. The horn honks to confirm the remote has been programmed.
5.Release the Valet button.
6.Turn the key to the Off position. The horn sounds one long honk to confirmthat remote programming has been exited.


----------

